# My official statement concerning the Embarc Board Election results



## cd5 (Jun 14, 2018)

Embarc elections results were sent to members today by email. I was the "Club Intrawest Owners Group candidate and obtained the votes of more members than all the other candidates added together - and yet came in third. 
I have posted my official response to these results here:
www.citheownersgroup.org/2018results


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 14, 2018)

very sad to read this today


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 15, 2018)

Can someone please explain this final math answer or the formula used? 
Thanks !


----------



## cd5 (Jun 15, 2018)

DRI has 1 vote for every point they own. (about 169,000).members have 1/15 of a vote for every point they own (about 4,200,000). With that formula, DRI gets 37% of the "voting power" when they only own 4% of points.
The Club was created with these rules - in Intrawest's day - DRI continues to use them to keep control.
We fully expected this result - but it's very graphic, no? Anyone that looks at the numbers can see the unfairness of it. Note that many, many timeshares have this system of "weighed votes". Their members are simply unaware.


----------



## youppi (Jun 15, 2018)

Intrawest wanted to keep the control over your Club with a rule like that. 
15 to 1 with no minimum of ownership by the Developer is very high compared to DRI Hawaii Collection where the by-Laws has been put in place by Sunterra.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 15, 2018)

In other words an independent cannot win a seat on the board.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 15, 2018)

I think they used the fibonacci sequence math.


----------



## cd5 (Jun 15, 2018)

youppi said:


> Intrawest wanted to keep the control over your Club with a rule like that.
> 15 to 1 with no minimum of ownership by the Developer is very high compared to DRI Hawaii Collection where the by-Laws has been put in place by Sunterra.
> 
> View attachment 7088



My other timeshare has a 4 to 1 voting power in their Master Declaration however the developer loses that advantage when they allow their points owned to go below a certain threshold. Which is what happened in their case, resulting in member control of the board. Embarc loses this 15 to 1 advantage if they allow their "voting power" to go below 20% of the total. They would have to go to around 2% points owned for that to happen. They are currently at 3.8%. 15 to 1 is definitely "overkill" and agree it is done to ensure the developer keeps absolute control.



pedro47 said:


> In other words an independent cannot win a seat on the board.



We do have an independent on the board (1 out of 5 directors) and could get others, assuming members assemble and "outvote" the developer (declarant is actually the correct term used for the entity that "votes" the points). Only 16% of members voted in this election. As I describe in my message, having more members voting + keeping all their votes on 1 pre-determined candidate means that DRI could be outvoted with about 30% of the members voting.


----------



## carl2591 (Jun 27, 2018)

It the same at the resort i own at Presidential Villa at Plantation Resort. IMPOSSIBLE for anyone but developer and his folks to get on the board. They have however maintained a good resort, gold crown, at a rate that is lower than a lot of other GC resorts in the area with most of the same amenities.


----------

